# ati-drivers-8.12.10 not working for me

## rizzo

I have an ATI Radeon 9200 SE.  I've been using the ati-drivers fglrx for some time.  Upgrading to 8.12.10 put a stop to this.  I see this in my Xorg.0.log:

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0a4f000 at 0xb7cff000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

For now I'm downgrading.

----------

## mens

are you using the agp module in the kernel or the one inside fglrx?

----------

## rizzo

```

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled   

```

I'm (hopefully) using the fglrx driver.

And, yes, downgrading to 8.10.19 works again.

----------

## mens

maybe a bug in the new one, see if it works with the kernel module...

----------

## YuriyG

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> I have an ATI Radeon 9200 SE.  I've been using the ati-drivers fglrx for some time.  Upgrading to 8.12.10 put a stop to this.  I see this in my Xorg.0.log:
> 
> ```
> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
> 
> ...

 

Same error

----------

## mens

check http://kerneltrap.org/node/1685

----------

## YuriyG

 *mens wrote:*   

> check http://kerneltrap.org/node/1685

 

Thank's.

----------

